
Geographers provide new insight into commuter megaregions of the US - Mz
https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2016/12/161201115857.htm
======
Tempest1981
Being discussed here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13100209](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13100209)

